# Do you like it when people touch/play with your hair?



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I find it a bit strange, unless it's coming from my son or a boyfriend.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

zazara said:


> I love it. :blushed:
> 
> Though some people I know say they hate it for some reason.
> 
> I was wondering what others think about it! :happy:


I used to have the longest hair in school and someone was always playing with it even boys wanted to braid my hair in highschool. It was a little funny. One day I decided to cut it all off... completely buzz cut gone. People were shocked but then they still came over and touched my hair to ruffle it or rub my head. I couldn't get away from people touching my hair. Haha


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Leaf on the Wind said:


> In general: Hands off the hair. It took me years to overcome my self-contentiousness concerning my naturally curly hair (including, as a kid, being mistaken for a girl when it got long) and even today, I still have a hard time with people messing with my hair, styling my hair, telling me what products to put in my hair and, in general, making some reference to changing my hair in any way. (There's a reason that I've gone to the same barber for the past 14 years, even when I moved hundreds of miles away and only came home on holidays: she was the first person who actually cut my hair so that it looked _right_). And yes, I'm overly sensitive about my hair: I always felt like my hair was the only thing anyone could talk about when describing how I looked.
> 
> But that being said, a few people get a pass and everyone in my family (who knew all too well how much I didn't like people messing with my hair) was surprised when I let one of my cousins (then-10 years old; this may have been the factor because she wasn't doing it out of some aggravating commentary about my hair) brush out, braid, tie pink ribbons (that being said, I can't believe I let her do that one-I'm glad I never left the house that day) and even straighten my hair (which made me bummed I wasn't going to a Heavy Metal concert; apparently when my hair is long and straightened, I have great headbanging hair). So, I guess somewhere in between (but the "depends on the person" is a very short list).


Exactly. 
l was 'interviewed' about it constantly, especially by old ladies. l think the weirdest thing was being immediately introduced to other curly haired people when l'd go some place...'' Lady OwBro, Meet _____". Uh,ok.

Men can cut it very short, so it won't curl but depending on the curls you practically have to go for a buzzcut.

l dated an INTJ with hair almost identical to mine in it's unaltered state, his family was Russian but l found it slightly concerning how alike we looked in some ways...more simply, wasn't really planning on reproduction.

He once let his Aunt straighten it but he didn't like it, he said he looked like lnuyasha.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it that much but I would give a strange look, like this:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

When you have long hair, people are like- drawn to its magical properties or something. It's annoying. I hate people touching my hair, and got so frustrated I cut it off. Now people don't try to touch it.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

God no!! My hair is curly so people touching it just makes is frizzy. NO ONE is allowed to touch it. Not even my boyfriend. Haha! Not that he really wants to or that I will actually freak out or anything. I just tell him to stop. :tongue:


----------



## iamafb73 (Jan 31, 2014)

Love it. It's always better when someone else does it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

I hate people touching anything of me yet hair? HELL NO.
I don't think I have a crueler expression than my "Don't.Touch.My.Hair" if someone did this mistake. I don't care how rude I sound this is who's beneath all the bang-y, long, and shiny hair they perceive.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I kind of like it and kind of don't... It feels kind of embarrassing.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, admittedly, I mess with my hair a lot just randomly.. That aside, outside of a relationship, I'd say I'm neutral about it.
For some reason, random girls like to touch my hair. Don't ask, it's a mystery to me, though my hair is actually kind of soft-ish.
Oh yeah, and those scalp scratchers feel amazing, in a weird way. haha


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

No, eww. I don't know where your hands have been, get those grubby things out of my hair. Only I can touch my hair!


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't you dare to touch my hair AT LEAST you're my loved one. Because I don't care if we're cuddling and touching my hair:blushed:


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

I have curly hair, so it looks a lot better _untouched_ than when combed through. 

Which is what people usually do if they're playing with my hair. 

I know it's supposed to be affectionate, and I'm happy about that, but at the same time it's like "oh god, I hope I know what you're doing."


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

It depends on what they do with it. I would love to have someone play with my hair like I play with others - that is with a gentle hand that is attuned to hairs pulling, however pretty much all of my actual experiences with people doing things to my hair have ended badly - like.... my friend's mom when we were kids would do ponytail's so tight it pulled back on my face and made me feel like I looked japanese, and the girls in grade-school always had this thing for putting my hair in the TINIEST possible braids that were IMPOSSIBLE to get out, and once I finally did my hair was extremely frizzy, UG! I suppose a few of my friends in the recent past have done okay but usually it's me doing their hair, not the other way around, when they try they tend to just end up saying they don't know what to do and I get a loose braid or something. I like it when they just run their fingers through my hair though, sometimes, especially at the back of my neck, it'll give me shivers which is great! And I do enjoy it when my husband brushes my hair for me. My best friend gives lovely head-rubs (she's had practice on lots of cats) really it's amazing how relaxing scratching behind the ears can be


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

a friend of mind persists to touch my hair
others you to touch my hair and then say 'it's so soft!'
i'm ok with it, i actually kinda like it but i can't really help but feel awkward
unless we were like best friends
or you were an incredibly hot male
then you know, maybe i'll be completely fine with it

sometimes the one thought running through my head is
'where the fuck have those hands been?!'
and i absolutely hate it when little kids touch my hair
ugh they probably pick their nose
or don't wash their hands
eww the germs
*panics*


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

It depends on whether I like those people or not.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

It's too much to say that I love it but I like it.


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

I have short hair, but not _really _short hair, so most people usually don't touch it, and those that do are always people that I have unofficially given permission to do so. Except for this one person, but she is genuinely creepy and acts like that to...a lot of people, actually.
When I've asked why, it's apparently comparable to patting a puppy or something. I don't know what I think of that.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

I love it when women scratch my head/hair with their nails. It's one of the most sensual things you can do. *melts*


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

It's the best


----------



## rainydaze (Apr 5, 2014)

I love it!
So much so that it's much more preferable over hugs or kisses 

I've always had long hair, and back in school my best friend used to play with my hair alot, braid it, brush it, tie it up into knots, etc...and I'd just sit there and enjoy it....lol


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Depends on the person


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm extremely uncomfortable when someone starts touching my hair, I find it annoying. I'm completely unsure why, I just do...


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I hate it when people touch me. I wish I were more physically affectionate to be honest, but I am like those cats that hate to be held. I must be free! Touching me means that you are in my space bubble and infringing on that freedom of movement. *HISS*


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

I LOVE IT.

Although my first love language is quality time, my (very close) second is physical touch. My ENFJ best friend and I (ISFP by the way) are always hugging and holding hands literally all the time (it's up to the point where I think a lot of strangers get the wrong idea), and it's just because we enjoy showing our love and affection through touch.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

Mmm no


----------



## Peacock Feathers (Apr 16, 2014)

splendid


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

What hair


----------

